# Wanted: Two rabbits to rescue?



## MsSpringador

I'm currently looking for a pair of rabbits, preferably bonded but I'll also happily take an individual. I would much rather rehome them than buy them as I know there are so many that need loving forever homes. If we can help each other let me know!


----------



## Jazzy

Are you anywhere near Surrey because Furryfriends animal rescue have loads of beautiful bonded rabbits which are spayed and vaccinated.


----------



## MsSpringador

No unfortunately not  It probably would help if I said I'm in Suffolk!!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

here's a list of bonded, neutered rabbits in Suffolk: 

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## Guest

Can you travel anywhere?

Furry friends has bought fluffs to me and I'm in Suffolk so if you see any you like a bunny train can be sorted


----------



## purple_x

aaawww those bunnies on rabbit rehome are gorgeous, lots of lovely bonded pairs 
I hope you find a pair soon. x


----------



## Ricnlau

Hi there, I have two rabbits 1female and 1 male and hutch free to a good loving home. I am moving house and cannot take pets with me. I am in the Essex area if your interested.


----------

